# Thames Tugs 1953



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Whilst browsing on Amazon.co.uk for shipping stuff
recently I came across the mention of a TV series that was
made in 1953 by the Beeb. called THAMES TUGS.
There were six x 30 mins episodes.
I have tried to find it today and cannot.
Did I dream it???. Or can someone throw any light
on these programmes.
Were the films lost? or do they languish in the Beebs vaults? 
If they do still exist do the Beeb have any plans
to release them on DVD. 
If they do exist would a petition from SN members
influence them to release them.
Lots of questions but back to basics...
does ANYONE HAVE ANY INFO ON THESE PROGRAMMES.
scorcher (?HUH)


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

How about this?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0403817/

But alas, like you, I can't find it on sale....

Jonty


----------



## Roger Jordan (May 9, 2008)

*Thames Tug*

Hello scorcher
You did not dream it.
The title of the series was "Thames Tug", and it was first screened in August 1953. Sean Barrett and Douglas Blackwell were among the "stars" of the series.
I think that it became available as a DVD some time ago.
Like you, I would be interested in further information.
Regards
Roger


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Thames Tugs*



scorcher said:


> Whilst browsing on Amazon.co.uk for shipping stuff
> recently I came across the mention of a TV series that was
> made in 1953 by the Beeb. called THAMES TUGS.
> There were six x 30 mins episodes.
> ...



I think you can get it here.If not then write to the BBC and ask!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0403817/

Hope this assists
joller6


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks Joller6...Jonty gave me the same URL but
there is no option to buy it.Very frustrating.
I will write to the Beeb but they are not very helpful
on very old programmes.
Cheers! Scorcher
ps...I have tried to find a contact e-mail address
at the Beeb but their site is full of aplogies about keeping
costs down so I have hit a brick wall.(MAD)


----------

